

Ask HN: Side Projects at BigCo (Washington) - dix

http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=49.44.140<p>When I read this, I think that it would be OK for me to start an open source project so long as it is unrelated to my work.<p>Have people done this? Are you doing this? What are the potential ramifications for doing what I want and making a new open source project and be public about it.
======
iamdave
As long as you do it on your own free time and doesn't result in a product
that directly competes with your employer makes/sells, none.

------
dix
Clickable: <http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=49.44.140>

